# Wall removal



## fredshoney (May 8, 2010)

I have a fink trussed roof on a slab home. I'm wondering about interior load bearing walls, in specific the wall between the kitchen and living area. We are wanting to remove it and make a great room. Electrician was out today and we have all the electric moved, so the next step is to remove the wall before getting our new flooring.From what I can see on the exposed part (the drywall is already down) is what appears to be framing for the existing wall. Its my impression that the outside walls are my load bearing walls. Thoughts?


----------



## BobCaygeon (Apr 19, 2010)

It's always been my general understanding that Fink/W style trusses are designed to span exterior wall to exterior wall with no need for interior load bearing support in most cases. It also may be a good idea to consult with a structural engineer to be certain as a precautionary measure.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not familiar with fink trusses but some trusses are designed for two bearing points and some are designe for additional bearing points. Don't tear out walls without verifying that your trusses are designed to not bear on the wall in question.


----------



## clb2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Humm... Best thing to do is talk to a structural engineer or knowledgeable framer. That said I believe if the wall is perpendicular to your roof joists then odds are its load bearing. If the wall runs parallel to/with your joists then it may not be.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The definition of a roof truss is as follows:

_A roof truss is an engineered structural frame resting on two outside walls of a building. The load carried by the truss is transferred to these outside walls._

You indicated that you have a Fink (W) truss roof. Therefore by
definition, your roof is supported by the outside walls, and there
should be no load bearing interior walls. If you are not certain
that you have a Fink truss roof, consult with a knowledgeable
professional to be sure.


----------

